# Trek Full Suspension Frame Bag



## eness215 (Jul 22, 2010)

In case anyone is looking for a frame bag that fits in their Trek full suspension bike, I found the Restrap Small frame bag fits pretty well in my large 2016 Top Fuel. Since all of the modern Trek FS frames have similar front triangles, I assume it should fit in other bike models as well. I was looking for an off the shelf bag that wouldn't break the bank. While a custom bag probably would have squeezed out a bit more storage closer to the shock, this is handmade in UK and cost about 1/3 of what a custom bag from Bedrock Bags would have cost.


----------

